# Carbon Dropout Revisited...



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

The other thread has me wondering about the REAR dropouts on the newer LOOK frames. 

Are the rear dropouts "all" carbon and if so, how long have they been all carbon?

The burning question is....has there been any issues with an all carbon dropout on LOOK frames? 

My KG LOOK is about 7 years old with no issues and was looking at a new (585) frame soon. I want to be sure that this is a somewhat proven and reliable change and not some fad that ends up being a nightmare down the road. I only keep one road bike for many years, hence the concern.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The Green Hour said:


> The other thread has me wondering about the REAR dropouts on the newer LOOK frames.
> 
> Are the rear dropouts "all" carbon and if so, how long have they been all carbon?
> 
> ...


The 585 has aluminum rear dropouts. The 586 and 595 both have carbon dropouts that are made by essentially the exact same method we use to make the HSC 5 forks. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you Chas. 

I looked on the website and zoomed in on that area, but couldn't really see one way or another. I guess this could be a better dropout as far as a material joint is concerned, though I kinda feel a little more comfortable with the metal dropouts between the skewers.... 

As a loyal and satisfied LOOK rider for the last 10 years, I didn't want to invest in some "throwaway" race bike or marketing fad. I know that LOOK normally doesn't fall into that category, I was just looking for some reassurance.:thumbsup:


----------

